# Funny Potty Training Stories?



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm due in January and DS will be 21-22 months. I wanted to start PL/PT'ing now (16mo) and it's going well. I just thought that this was funny...

He walked over to his potty chair and stood over it to pee...the thing is, there was no bowl part to catch anything!







So it ended up on the floor anyway.
I'm counting it as a catch!

Yesterday he did the "pee stance" and I told DH to put him on the potty. I thought he peed but DH wasn't sure (I was sitting farther away) and we saw DS get up shortly after sitting down so we assumed he hadn't.......until he picked up the bowl and tried to drink it







Thankfully most of it ended up on the floor and not in his mouth.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

DS took awhile with #2. I asked if he was done now. He said, "Yes, I didn't think the poo-poo was going to come out and then my bottom opened up and out came the poop." Big smile! I made sure not to laugh. But, I guess that's an accurate description of a bowel movement.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS started the potty learning process in March of this year. He is pretty much 100 percent dependable pee and BM when awake and napping now (as long as I convince him to pee before napping)

This story is from April DS when was 26.5 mons. We had just got his Scotty Potty training pants in the mail and he loved them, they have pictures of a boys face on them. We were at a toy store and they have 2 train tables set up, a Thomas one and a Plan toys so DS was really really involved. I asked him a few times if he needed to go to the bathroom and he kept saying no. I could see that he had to go, legs crossed he looks up at me with a panicky look on his face and says "I have to poo" We quickly run to the bathroom (luckily it is open so no key needed and big and private and there are 2







)

Unfortunately we were too late and DS had a poo in his training pants. he looked down and said "Oh no, I pooped on that guy's face."







It was so cute and funny It totally kept me calm and giggling while cleaning up this huge poopy mess. DS hasn't had a BM accident since.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

ds is not toddling, but just learned to crawl-- became really mobile in the last few days. I"ve been putting him on the potty, and it's been really convinent since he can sit, but can't get up.

Until yesterday, when he tried to crawl off the potty, and the insert stuck to his butt. Potty 'contents' everywhere!!!


----------



## WinterPearl (Aug 29, 2009)

A while back I was babysitting a fully potty trained 3yr old and was working on it with my little one. This other 3yr old peed standing up and never missed and my DS wanted to give it a shot. I had to find him something to stand on cause he was still to short to reach the big toilet and his step stool made him to tall. Anyways, he standing there trying his hardest to pee like his friend just did, and he farts, I tried to talk him into sitting on the toilet but he wouldn't have it..... next thing I hear is 'plop plop plop' (the sound of something dropping on the container he was standing on) he pooed instead of peeing, lol.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Let's just say I shouldn't have told my potty trainer that I had to pee in a cup at my midwiwfe visit today. I'll leave the rest to your imagination.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

At the book store yesterday, in front of a lot of people, DD turned to me and announced that she had to go potty. Not bad, except she said it like this:

_<gasp> Mommy! I need to go poop. <grabs rear end> My butt hurts. I think I have to go diarrhea._

She did, poor thing. But, she made it. Funny thing, I don't think she has ever had diarrhea since she has potty learned. But, she knew what it was.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

After DS1 potty trained he would go commando a lot, it helped his transition from naked to wearing pants (he would have more accidents when he wore underwear). Also, he would hold himself more when he wasn't wearing underwear, which made it look like he needed to go pee.

This happened at the head of the line when we were waiting to check out at the commissary. It was right after payday, so it was crowded and the line was incredibly long. DS1 was 3 years old.

Me: (noticing DS1 holding himself)" B, do you need to potty?"
DS1: "No."
Me, a few minutes later, B still holding himself: "Are you _sure_ you don't need to potty?"
DS1: "No, mommy!"
Me: "B, are you wearing underwear or going commando?"

DS1 pulls down his pants, lifts up his shirt, flashing everyone in line and says: "See, no underwear! I'm going commando!"


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

DS has a new fun thing he does where he likes to call my siblings and tell them how many poops he has pooped in recent memory (he's in to numbers lately.) He likes to call the Aunts especially because they understand him on the phone and it makes them laugh like crazy when he calls and says "Hey hi Aunt Sissy, I pooped I pooped TWO poops in the potty and I peed for THREE MINUTES! Yeah. Bye!"

Not exactly related to PLing but came about as a result of being PL'ed- he specifies if he wants to sleep "unnies on" (underwear) or "penis on" (naked) which I think is hilarious. He calls being naked "wear a penis"


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

We're almost done PL'ing, but there have been some really cute moments.

Like the time, right when we started using the potty, that I'm in the living room and all of a sudden hear noises in the bathroom. I run over, and DD has taken her diaper off, pooped in her potty, and was dumping it into the toilet. I was so proud, thinking I had one of those children who potty train themselves in a day ... until not fifteen minutes later she squats and pees on the living room floor.

Now, she's just really into telling ME, "Great job pooping on the potty, Mama!" every time I use the bathroom.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MariesMama* 
Now, she's just really into telling ME, "Great job pooping on the potty, Mama!" every time I use the bathroom.









We clap and say "Yay, Franklin!" when he uses the potty...so half the time WE use it he claps for us...it's so fun.


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

My DD and I were at our local duck pond when she struck up this conversation:

DD: Mama? Yucky poop in pants.
Me: Yes, it would be yucky to poop in your pants.
DD: Poop in potty!
Me: Yeah, poop goes in the potty, you're right!
DD: Mama, yucky poop on ducks?
Me: (trying not to laugh) Yeah, I think it would be yucky to poop on the ducks. I don't think they'd like it very much.
DD: Yucky poop turtles?
Me: Turltes too, they wouldn't like it either.
She thought for a moment...
DD: Yeah. No yucky poop trees!
Me: You don't think it'd be yucky to poop on the trees?
DD: No. Bushes too! No yucky poop trees, bushes, yay!

She seemed very satisfied with herself for figuring out where, in the current environment which had no potty, it'd be safe for her to poop.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

Earlier today DD was studdying her handywork in the baby bjorn potty and looked up at me to say:

_It looks like brown meat, but it's just poop._


----------



## NaturallyPeachey (Jan 23, 2008)

OMG halarious! Love the stories.

We've been PL'ing with DS for three weeks. The other morning I ran upstairs to get his clothes for the day and as I'm walking down the steps I see him naked with my tennis shoes on holding onto the kitchen table with his bottom stuck out and pooping on the floor. I didn't know if I should laugh, cry or shuttle him to the potty and risk getting poop on my shoes.

We have a water fountain at our neighborhood park and DH told him that if you pee in the fountain the police will arrest you. So we walk into preschool the other day and the first thing he says to the teacher is "Daddy says if you pee in the fountain the police will come and get you!" I can only imagine what else he says when I'm NOT there


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

My DD has recently started telling me if she went yellow poop or brown poop.

All the stuffed animals and some of the animals on her pajamas are all potty-trained as well. She takes them to the potty, walks away, makes a peeing noise, goes back over, claps and cheers, dumps it out in the sink in her play kitchen, and gets them a treat.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

So...Frankie was standing in the middle of the living room and started peeing. However, instead of peeing in the potty he peed directly into a small tupperware container he'd brought from the kitchen...with the potty only 6 inches away. He had perfect aim...


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

A friend's daughter apparently once filled a play tea cup, and didn't spill a drop!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curiouscanadian* 
A friend's daughter apparently once filled a play tea cup, and didn't spill a drop!









Is it weird that I'm in total awe of that?







I can't hit the cup at my MW appts without peeing all over my hand.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
We clap and say "Yay, Franklin!" when he uses the potty...so half the time WE use it he claps for us...it's so fun.

Charlie did this in Wegmans bathroom a couple weeks ago. he started clapping really loud and says "YAY MAMA!!!!". I could hear the lady in the other stall trying not to laugh.


----------



## aidennamelie'smum (Jun 13, 2010)

We had started potty training our first born Mr.A (short for Aiden) at age 1. I was determined to have him trained by the time he was 2.5. I heard the stories that children wore diapers till they were 4 or 5 (especially boys). I said that was crazy. I started cloth diapering he and did not like the way he felt wet so I knew he would not have a bm in the cloth diaper. I purchased the little baby bjorn potty seat and had teddy use the potty more times than him. Teddy would poop hershey's kisses. One day after teddy went potty he looked in the potty and said yummy and he ate teddy's poop. I reminded him that not all poop taste like teddy's. Thank goodness he never gave any others a try.









By the way he never had a poop in his cloth diaper. He potty trained by 2.4.

Shirley


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aidennamelie'smum* 
By the way he never had a poop in his cloth diaper. He potty trained by 2.4.

Shirley

Oh SURE! Rub it in.

3 and still in diapers.


----------



## bedheadmaestro (Jul 22, 2008)

I took 18 mo DD into the bathroom with me as I usually do, and when I stood up after I was finished, she pulled apart my butt cheeks and said "Poop? Poop?" That's when I knew she was ready to start learning!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

What a great thread! I should not have been reading it while the kids are asleep though... my laughing might wake them up.









When DD was very newly potty learning, she hadn't made the connection that SHE could pee on demand. Instead, it was a sit and wait and maybe there'd be some pee or maybe there wouldn't. Well, one day, I was in the living room and I had left her in the bathroom to sit with a book. After a bit, she hollers out to me, "Mommy, I found some peepee!"







she "found" some.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aidennamelie'smum* 
our first born Mr.A (short for Aiden)

I call Benjamin "B" lol.


----------



## mcoreen (Feb 23, 2010)

I was unloading the dishwasher & DS always wants to help so I gave him a pot. He asked what it was & I said "a pot". He was thrilled & it was bare butt time. He walked around for about 10 min holding the pot in front of his penis saying "ssss ssss I pee". I guess he thought I meant pee pot.

DS also cheers/claps for me & DH if we "go" on the toilet.

He likes to offer all his toys potty-tunities too, including his rubber duck, trucks & balls. He's even put a door stop in the potty & said "sss sss".


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

As you know from the other thread, pee has been a bit of a challenge with us. You know how some kids'll pee a little, realize it's happening and hold it and run for the potty? Or will hold it if a parent spots it and asks them to?

DD would (optimistic past tense







) stand naked watching the stream shoot forward and calmly remark "I'm peeing".

And then walk through the puddle and complain that the floor was slippery.

(I wonder if dd will start telling dh and me "thank you for getting to the potty in time".)


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

DD is 22 mo and she initiated potty training herself about a week ago. She said "diaper byebye, undie try" and then she said "potty try". Luckily we already had some potty chairs handed down to us from cousins. Today was our first catch and DD looked down at pee coming out and said "waterfall!"


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

DS was newly trained. It was summer and he had been without pants for about a week, no problem at all, no oopses, 100%. The first day he's wearing shorts, no undies (since I hadn't found any small enough) and playing in the kitchen. All of a sudden I hear, "uh oh.". Figuring we just had a first accident, I grabbed a cloth and went to clean up. There is DS, standing on the step stool, looking down at a small poop on the floor. "Mommy, the poop fall down!". He was so sad and wanted to make sure it wasn't hurt.


----------

